# The Doctor on what it means to believe



## Barnpreacher (Jun 4, 2008)

Thought this was fascinating stuff (we tend to forget) from a message entitled, "What Must I Believe."



> If I say that I believe on the name of the only begotten Son of God what I'm saying is this, 'That I realize that I am only just passing through this world and I am always under the eye of God. And I know that when I come to die that I and all others will have to stand before God, and that I see clearly that I am condemned and lost and nothing I can do will save me. And that I am going inevitably in the direction of that judgment. But I now see that God has so loved me that He sent his only begotten Son to bear my sins and their punishment. He gave His life for me, He died that I might be forgiven, and I believe He came right out of heaven to here on earth to do that for me. To save me from that appalling consequence, and therefore having seen that I forsake the life I live and the world I belong to and I go after Him. Believing includes all that. It means a total view of life. It means that we've come to see that the biggest and the most important thing in this life is that we realize this business of this eternal destiny and we become urgent and desperate. That we've seen the truth and we've clung to Him and we're trusting Him, and now obviously we are going to avoid everything that has produced this calamity in the history of the race. That is what believing on the Lord Jesus Christ means.'


----------



## blhowes (Jun 4, 2008)




----------

